# Any pictures of shaved fluffs?



## Sugarstar (May 9, 2012)

Tinkerbell had to get shaved down by the groomers because she matted badly after her spay. Anyone have pictures of their shaved malt? She looks so ugly that she is cute. I feel so bad and am kinda embarrassed to post pictures myself. Luckily she is a little trooper and doesn't seem to notice.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol I think they are even cuter shaved... Mine always get puppy cuts (we suck at brushing and try to space out grooming visits) and did today, I'll take some pics and post this weekend 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I have one of Lucy the night we got her. Shaved bald and skinny as can be. She was such a pitiful little thing and I couldn't have loved her more.  I'll look around for the photo.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I had a million of Maddie's hairless photos on my phone but since I switched phones I lost alot of them. I will try to dig out my camera tomorrow or Sunday to show you. Maddie didn't even look like a dog in some pictures she looked like a featherless chicken. 

I paid alot of money to get her groomed before she was spayed. So I had to one about 3 days later and left my younger brother in charge of watching for 5 hours and I came home to find that she ripped her stitches out so back to the vet we went for staples. I had to keep a gaze and a ace bandage around her to prevent digging and her entire stomach region was so messed up I had to get her fully shaved. She was so unhappy because of course it was winter and she froze. Maybe that's where her love of clothes came from?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's mine shaved


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is Laurel cut very close. This was before I got her tear stains under control.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

When I adopted Tiffany, she was shaved down except for her face and tail. I don't think her previous owners kept up with her grooming.









(in my sister's lap...this is a few days after I got her)

She was pretty funny looking. I knew she had potential to be gorgeous one day though!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is my Lilou shaved. I really love her in a short cut :thumbsup:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=405577156123719&set=a.191989147482522.55354.100000143145084&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=405577426123692&set=a.191989147482522.55354.100000143145084&type=3&theater


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/mem...r-my-groomer-shaved-her-because-all-mats.html

This is my Pearl, when I got her she was so matted she needed to be shaved down. She is a puppy mill rescue.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I happen to love having Ryder shaved, especially with the heat down here.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is Lisa from the last time we groomed her, also my sig picture was taken not long after we adopted her, so she was already shaved down probably due to mats:










And here she is with Ozzie from last grooming, though when we had him groomed the other day, we had him cut shorter since his hair grows SO fast compared to Lisa's, I'll post a recent picture of Ozzie's short hair when I get around to taking a new one  :


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 126714


Charlie shaved down.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is a picture of mine taken this morning:










They were groomed Friday. This one you can see Ozzie a little better:










And here is a better one of Lisa, sitting on my fiance's face :w00t: we left her coat a little longer this time, since her hair grows much slower than Ozzie's:


----------



## Sugarstar (May 9, 2012)

Awww, all the fluffs look so cute! Thanks for the pictures everyone. I wished the groomer would like left my girl's ears alone. I like the standard shave it seems like everyone has. Sadly, Tinkerbell's ears had to be shaved. 

I will say baths are super easy now. She dries in like 10mins! Thats so much easier than her 1 hour dry with the help of a dryer when her hair was long. She also smells better because she dries faster.


----------

